# tires for the brute



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just bought a 2014 brute force 750. First time I've been on one I was just wondering what would be the best tire for it between a 30" silverback or a 29.5 outlaw original?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

ha. Locked in 3..2...

Searching should get you quite a few results. 
there is also a sticky at the top of this Tire Rim 411 section
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/10923-backs-vs-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

movingman said:


> ha. Locked in 3..2...
> 
> Searching should get you quite a few results.
> there is also a sticky at the top of this Tire Rim 411 section
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/10923-backs-vs-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html


Yep. LOTS of info already here on this subject.


----------

